# Sumar y mostrar en un display



## miprigueto (Oct 25, 2007)

Hola.quisiera saber si alguien me puede orientar en como hacer un circuito, que reciba 2 numero decimales del 0 al 9 (ej: 9 y 7).que luego se sumen y el resultado lo muestre en un display de 7 segmentos.obviamente se tienen que utilizar dos displays.si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradeceria

aaaaa otra cosa, como soy nuevo en electronica, no se como programar pics.asi que.era para hacher esa aclaracion


----------



## Jannibal (Oct 26, 2007)

lo puedes hacer de varias formas hasta con compuertas logicas o ucontrolador . segun como lo quieras. Depende de ti y seria lo primero que debes especificar por que hay pastillas que suman altiro jjejej luego a deco y chao. Saludos


----------



## clocko (Oct 26, 2007)

pues este circuito lo puedes hacer de dos maneras una generando una tabla de verdad qn la cual tienes tu resultado binario de la suma que serian tus variables de entrada y calcular a partir de estos las salidas que serian una de 4 bits para las unidades y otra de 1 bit para las decenas pues vas a sumar decimales ( osea codigo BCD) y el maximo numero es 18

el diseño es similar al que esta aqui con la diferencia de que tu tienes 5 bits de entrada

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/dos-displays-contador-74161-a-10467/

y la otra forma es calculando el factor de correccion de la suma BCD
http://www.monografias.com/trabajos32/sistemas-numericos/sistemas-numericos2.shtml

aqui te anexo un circuito que diseñe aplicando el factor de corrección.


----------



## miprigueto (Oct 27, 2007)

OK.gracias por la información.me sido de ayuda


----------



## Sarc (Mar 1, 2010)

*Muchas gracias yo soy nuevo aqui pero tu respuesta me a sido de gran ayuda*


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 1, 2010)

Sarc dijo:


> *Muchas gracias yo soy nuevo aqui pero tu respuesta me a sido de gran ayuda*



Excelente... has usado el buscador!!!


----------



## uknownid (Ene 24, 2011)

clocko dijo:


> aqui te anexo un circuito que diseñe aplicando el factor de corrección.



compañero disculpa la molestia pero es q*UE* soy bien tonto con todo esto pero quiero aprender, esos exor como los busco en el mercado? y como puedo adaptarle un teclado numerico al circuito?


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 24, 2011)

Hola uknownid

Es probable que clocko no responda pues su mensaje está fechado: 26/Oct/2007.

El número de identificación de las XOR que preguntas es 74LS86.

Al circuito de clocko le quité un BCD a 7 Segmentos 74LS48 y le reacomodé los demás circuitos integrados.

Qué tipo de teclado pretendes adaptarle a este sumador ?
Como puedes ver en la imagen adjunta el circuito ya le adapte unos conmutadores. Son los que tienen una A o una B en la parte superior.
Este tipo de conmutador se le llama DigiSwitch, son comerciales, son como el que viene en la segunda imagen adjunta. El número que medio se ve en la ventanita es 5 y el codigo BCD para el 5 sale por la parte de atrás en 4 lineas.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 25, 2011)

Hola uknownid

Probablemente encuentres en tu localidad un teclado con las características que mencionas. Además debería tener las teclas con los signos de = y +, estas son con el fin de ingresar un número luego el signo de + luego la otra cifra al último presionar la tecla de =. (Ejemplo de secuencia: 3 + 3 = 6).

El tipo de teclado más común que he visto es el tipo MATRIZ en donde se presiona una tecla y el resultado es que se cierra una entrada Y con una X. Adjunto imagen de ejemplo, sobran las letras y faltan los signos en él. 

Preguntas, en tu mensaje, que si todos los materiales son comunes en el medio. En mi localidad prácticamente si consigo todo pero donde radicas Tú no lo sé.

La compuerta OR por la que preguntas tiene el número de identificación 74LS32.
Ambas compuertas se piden por su número de identificación: 74LS86 y 74LS32.

Ve que teclado puedes conseguir en tu localidad para poder continuar con tu proyecto.
Podrías también hacer ese teclado con interruptores de botón y grabarles los números y signos sobre ellos.

saludos
a sus ordenes

Perdón Olvidé agregar la imagen. Aquí está.


----------



## uknownid (Ene 26, 2011)

te cuento que lo estoy armando según el primer circuito que acomodaste... le puse dos dip switch de 4 terminales que van conectados directos a vcc, he estado cableando estos dias jajaja pero aun no termino, luego he tenido otro problema, los displays de 7 segmentos son anodo comun o catodo comun? como identifico que necesito? creo que el ground me dice que son catodo comun, me equivoco?


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 26, 2011)

Hola uknownid

Efectivamente los Display's son cátodo comun y se conectan al 74LS48
Para Display's de ánodo comun se utiliza el 74LS47.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## clocko (Ene 27, 2011)

aunque pasarlo a la practica sera un poco laborioso debido a la cantidad de componentes no esta demas mostrar el siguiente circuito y aqui te lo paso es un teclado hecho con push buttons y ttl cabe mencionar que solo lo he simulado y no he hecho el circuito real, y hacerlo fisicamente requeriria cambios debido a que el simulador no toma de manera real las entradas sin conexion.

en caso de llevarlo a la practica tendriamos que invertir las salidas de las sumadoras y el V1 seria la conexion a tierra.

te envio la simulacion en circuitmaker, cabe mencionar que se pueden omitir todos los puntos despues de las compuertas sumadoras, solo los puse para hacer mas facil la visualizacion del funcionamiento.


----------



## clocko (Ene 28, 2011)

se me acaba de ocurrir este teclado pero en vez de utilizar compuertas utilizar diodos no se que opinen yo creo que si funcionaria seria cuestion de intentarlo.


----------



## uknownid (Ene 31, 2011)

señores, el resultado fue nada, el sumador no esta sumando de la manera correcta no avanza de 9... estoy conectando asi, si alguien me ayuda seria perfecto.

No encontré el simulador que usan acá pero encontré este otro, se llama proteus.

me tiene mal ese factor de correccion...


----------

